# CAE and symptoms



## Y-M-LN-2014 (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it common for an 10 month old CAE positive goat to limp due to carrying the disease? My pregnant doe is limping (3 months now) and that front foot and ankle are hot. She is trimmed and no foot rot and can't figure out what it could be. I first thought it was a sprained ankle or something so I waited. She is not hopping too easily like she used to. Any advice?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I think that limping from CAE is usually in both knees and shows swelling too. I looked and couldn't find it again, but I THINK I read somewhere that if it is CAE, the joints are usually not hot.

It's possible she just injured the joint and it needs more time to heal. Other causes of lameness are in the link.
http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/mus...s_in_goats/overview_of_lameness_in_goats.html

Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

CAE can cause arthritis can't it? maybe that's it.. Can i ask, because everyone i've spoken to has shunned me for even thinking this, why is a CAE positive doe pregnant? Will it pas to the kid? because i thought you had to cull them immediately


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The way I understand it is that the kids don't get CAE in utero. They get it from milk, so they have to be pulled at birth. It is vital that a human attends the birth, so they never get a chance to suckle.


----------



## Y-M-LN-2014 (Feb 18, 2014)

I rescued these two twins from their CAE positive mom who died last year. Of course, I am separating their offsprings and I am ready for it. The pregnant mama came to my barn during the 2013-14 winter and gave birth to this set of twins I now have. She rejected one of them that I bottle fed from mom's milk. But they both got milk from mom. I didnt'know the mama was CAE positive and the twins contracted the disease through the milk. Had I known, I would have separated them at birth! Their mama died of complications and I am now stuck with two CAE does that I love very much and with a CAE buck that I also love too much. The initial plan was to put him in the freezer after he did his job, but my heart is not letting me. He is terribly darling too and he ''manipulates'' my feelings every time he sees me. He loves affection. Before he goes as pet, he will have to be castrated but I'm not sure yet how I will handle that. For now, my new shed and pen will be ready for next month births and the kids will be bottle fed with ''clean colostrum and milk''. The mama will go as a pet and hopefully, she will be better with her limping. Thank you all for your advice on this; very helpful. But please, don't judge. My only intent was to help and I am new at goats, still. Thanks.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just my guess, but if her ankle hoof is hot, then you probably have hoof scald coming on... Usually symptoms of CAE don't show up for years.... If she is only 10 months old, I doubt she'd be showing symptoms..., also I would retest since it could be a false positive since she is so young, but if she came from a positive mom chances are high... I think you are dealing with hoof scald though, different then hoof rot... Koppertox is good topically and so is LA 200 topically and injected...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Highly unlikely CAE would manifest itself with clinical signs in such a young doe. It also wouldnt be hot nor in the ankle. Hot means a sprain, break or infection. Commonly it takes a few years for CAE to go clinical but its not totally unheard of to happen much sooner. Now here is the thing with CAE. It often goes from sub clinical to clinical due to stress. And kidding is one of the most stressful things on a goat. Younger smaller does have a much more likely chance to have a problem during kidding. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I read it is in the both knee's are swollen, not ankles.

It could be founder, has she been fed a lot of grain?

Any odor or weird coloring, discharge? Any pockets on the hoof wall?

Check in between toes, any raw spots?

Could also be injury, sometimes they can re-injury the first injury, causing healing to prolong.

Does she need trimmed?

Pregnancy toxemia comes to mind as well, how far along is she?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Last year, we had a pregnant doe at the last month of pregnancy start limping and had really hot, swollen (I mean huge) front hooves. We called the vet and he said it was founder mixed with being pregnant. He had us give her banamine to take down the swelling, adjust her diet, and to ice her feet everyday. She is CAE negative.


----------



## Y-M-LN-2014 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the concern here! Before she started limping, I noticed that she was loosing agility on the hind legs: not able to jump up the barrel and she wouldn't dare jump off from high any more. That was like a couple of months ago. At the time, I thought she might have just twisted something and I gave her some time. A couple of weeks ago, she started limping and it is more noticeable today, with head bobbing. 'Looks like it is the front left. She is regularly trimmed and her hooves look VERy healthy. There is no swelling and the heat come out of the left ankle, from hoof to a little above the coronet band, but below the knee (where her ''knobs'' are). I need the vet here but she is away and I don't want the replacing vet here. I am looking for another vet in my area and set up an appt pronto. The doe eats well: 1/2lb per day (divided in two meals); it's a mix of caprine pellets and alfalfa pellets and she gets plenty of 2nd cut hay always available. She behaves normally but her eyes seems a little half closed lately... Lids are nice and pink and she has no fever... I checked her body all over and no wound or tender spot. She is due this April 22nd. She is making a little bit of an udder as I expected. 
I am not sure what to do yet but I am still looking for a vet in the area quick!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That does not sound like CAE. 

Some does get a bit uncoordinated as the kids get bigger and press on nerves. Can you get test strips and check her for ketosis/pregnancy toxemia? Maybe adjust to a higher mix of alfalfa pellets in the feed for more calcium.


----------

